# CarPlay maps/navigation issues



## Hshep (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi! I’m new here. I just bought my first VW 2020 Tiguan SE. From day 1 the maps in CarPlay have been wonky. I do not have navigation in the car. When I use Apple Maps, or Google, or Waze, they start off just fine, then suddenly have me “rerouting” “proceed to route” etc. Every single time. They are fine on the phone when not plugged in. 

I have: 
—been to the dealer, I don’t think they took me seriously at all, said they couldn’t “recreate the issue”
—reset my phone to new
—Apple gave me a new phone (iPhone 11)
—tried three different cables and both USB ports

Does anyone have any ideas? I’m thinking it has to be the car because it did it with both phones. Any thoughts? Many thanks - I am just so frustrated.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

We primarily use Waze, but have done so with both Apple and Android devices, and it works fine, so I can confirm there is no inherent problem with the system in general.

I was going to suggest a phone signal issue, but you've changed phones, so I doubt that's it. Also, we put both phones in the cubby area (in front of the shifter), which I suppose you do too, and there's never been a reception issue there, i.e. no interference we can tell.

I'm going to suggest 2 things:
1. A loose, or funky cable. It may work its way loose as you drive, and connect/disconnect. May have a kink/short. Worth a shot to test that.
2. A defective multimedia unit in the vehicle. (Is a particular USB port the issue? Be sure to try both.)


----------



## Hshep (Feb 13, 2020)

Thanks for your reply. 

I have tried various cables, with the phone is different places and both USB ports. Nothing seems to make a difference. I am going back to the dealer on Monday but I do not have high hopes. I was excited to have a brand new car and now I just feel frustrated by the whole thing. It has to be something wrong in the car.

There must be GPS in the car even though I do not have the Navigation feature, right? I mean I have CarNet and that works so there must be some way the car knows where it is. My totally uneducated guess is that something is off with the car's GPS antenna (?). The music, Spotify, Siri, etc all work in CarPlay, just the location is wrong.

Thank you for any input.


----------



## 04TurboB6 (May 27, 2009)

Hshep said:


> Hi! I’m new here. I just bought my first VW 2020 Tiguan SE. From day 1 the maps in CarPlay have been wonky. I do not have navigation in the car. When I use Apple Maps, or Google, or Waze, they start off just fine, then suddenly have me “rerouting” “proceed to route” etc. Every single time. They are fine on the phone when not plugged in.
> 
> I have:
> —been to the dealer, I don’t think they took me seriously at all, said they couldn’t “recreate the issue”
> ...


We purchased a 2020 Tiguan SE a few weeks back. Can confirm I'm having the same issues with Carplay navigation always re-routing and showing I'm like 500ft to the right etc. I just assumed it was my google app, though I've never had this issue with other cars. Haven't tried waze or apple maps yet but will do, since my wife drives the Tiguan as her daily, I've only driven it a few times and thats when this has happened.


----------



## oakfield_ (Oct 11, 2018)

I have a 2018 SE, and from time to time I've had the same issue. Maps (any maps app) works fine on it's own, but once plugged into CarPlay it puts my location anywhere from 5 to 50 miles away from where I actually am. It happens with my wife's phone too. I've worked out that the problem is not with any particular app, any particular phone, or any particular cable. It is 100% the CarPlay system. Most likely the built in GPS system interfering I think. 

I haven't gone to VW for it simply because it happens so infrequently that I know I'll never be able to replicate it. I just unplug the phone for that trip, and it's usually back to normal the next day. I don't have anything constructive to offer, except to say that you're not crazy, and there's definitely something wrong. I'm thinking the best course of action would be to bring another phone or camera along in the car, and then video it the next time it happens. Maybe they'll replace the head unit based on video?


----------



## mike1100 (Feb 12, 2020)

Hshep said:


> Hi! I’m new here. I just bought my first VW 2020 Tiguan SE. From day 1 the maps in CarPlay have been wonky. I do not have navigation in the car. When I use Apple Maps, or Google, or Waze, they start off just fine, then suddenly have me “rerouting” “proceed to route” etc. Every single time. They are fine on the phone when not plugged in.
> 
> I have:
> —been to the dealer, I don’t think they took me seriously at all, said they couldn’t “recreate the issue”
> ...


I've had similar issues, though not as major. I've had luck resetting my head unit (with car running, hold down the power button for 10-15 seconds, screen goes dark, wait until the VW logo reappears).

I'm not a VW expert but I can share some things about iOS and CarPlay. For all systems, CarPlay requires the car or head unit (e.g. aftermarket systems) to have a GPS chip, both to lower the power drain on the phone and to improve accuracy. CarPlay compliant nav apps are supposed to be designed to pull location data from car/HU when connected to CarPlay. CarPlay is a code package delivered by Apple to manufacturers, who are responsible for developing the integration between their own systems and Apple's APIs. Bugs can creep in.

The VW service dept, or any service, is staffed by car guys, not tech people. Net-net, the Apple store can confirm there's nothing wrong with your phone but sounds like they already have. If others are reporting similar issues sounds to me like VW needs to issue a software update. I'm a relatively new VW customer (~ 2500 miles) so I really don't know how often or whether they tend to update. Anyone have any insight on that?

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## Hshep (Feb 13, 2020)

*Update*

Just wanted to give an update on this issue for others who might be having the same problem. Ended up at the dealer (for the third time) yesterday. They said they need to replace the radio. They did not elaborate on what exactly was wrong with it, but that it was faulty. Apparently it is on backorder. I will update again when they do this to see if it actually fixes the problem. 

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## 04TurboB6 (May 27, 2009)

Hshep said:


> Just wanted to give an update on this issue for others who might be having the same problem. Ended up at the dealer (for the third time) yesterday. They said they need to replace the radio. They did not elaborate on what exactly was wrong with it, but that it was faulty. Apparently it is on backorder. I will update again when they do this to see if it actually fixes the problem.
> 
> Thanks for all the input!


Awesome, keep us updated so If that’s the issue I can take my wife’s Tiguan back to the dealer to get it checked out, we already had the rear wiper motor replaced only weeks of owning it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Just wanted to chime in to say I'm curious about the outcome of getting your headunit replaced too. I'm having the same issue. Seems like the GPS location is lagging behind the car which causes me to miss exits/turns. The issue is then compounded by missing said exit/turn and then it'll just try to put on on the road it "thinks" you're on. So if you're on a highway or going anywhere remotely "fast" and there are many other different streets close to it, get ready for the most recalculating beeps/sounds you'll ever hear in your life.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

I have a 2019 Tiguan SE. So far, no issues using either CarPlay or Android Auto with Google maps. We have used Waze a bit too. Based on what has been reported in this thread, it would seem the issues have nothing to do with the navigation app and more to do with the VW side of the Carplay integration. I wonder if the head unit firmware was upgraded at some point to cause this?


----------



## wagenenvy (Mar 12, 2020)

I think we're on to something here with the vehicle's radio unit. I just traded in a 2016 Sportwagen for a 2020 SELP R-line. No issues with any Carplay apps in the Sportwagen, but the new Tiguan is regularly off by a few hundred meters in any of the nav apps.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

I found an answer in somebody else's thread. Quoted the reply below and here is the link to thread/post. I'll probably be taking mine to the dealership to see if they find the same thing after I document a few more examples as proof.




MJK said:


> Forgot to update the thread---the dealer found numerous internal faults with the control unit and ordered a new one. It was on back order for 6 weeks and just came in--they installed it and it works like it should now.


----------



## Hshep (Feb 13, 2020)

Wanted to post an update - after several run around experiences with the dealer and getting VW USA involved, they did a scan and found something faulty with the “radio” and replaced it. Issue seems to be fixed. I would definitely encourage people to get this checked if you are having issues. Thanks!


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks for the update - always nice to confirm a resolution.


----------



## wagenenvy (Mar 12, 2020)

wagenenvy said:


> I think we're on to something here with the vehicle's radio unit. I just traded in a 2016 Sportwagen for a 2020 SELP R-line. No issues with any Carplay apps in the Sportwagen, but the new Tiguan is regularly off by a few hundred meters in any of the nav apps.


First update: I finally had the time to take the Tiguan back to the dealership. It was a little bit of a challenge demonstrating the malfunction because the technician and I couldn't be in the vehicle at the same time to comply with social distancing. I had to drive the vehicle around the block where the nav immediately got lost and then I returned to the dealership and pointed out the problem. After a week of trouble shooting I was told that the problem is with the GPS antenna. Parts have been ordered and I should have results in a few days. If I don't make another post, then problem resolved.


----------



## wagenenvy (Mar 12, 2020)

*Final update (maybe)*

Final diagnosis was the Car Net module which was of course back-ordered. Three months later the part was finally installed and the nav seems to be working properly. Hopefully my future posts will be on the fun things I'm doing like the Curt hitch install and Thule Apex XT 4 bike rack adventures.


----------

